# RCI Exchange into Disney



## NJDave (Apr 1, 2010)

Is the unit # on the RCI confirmation any indication of the actual unit # that will likley be received upon checkin?


----------



## JudyS (Apr 1, 2010)

NJDave said:


> Is the unit # on the RCI confirmation any indication of the actual unit # that will likley be received upon checkin?


I don't know for sure, but I would doubt it. I suspect Disney would want to do the scheduling themselves, and not more than a week or so out. DVC room scheduling tends to be very complicated, with lock-offs, people asking to be near relatives, several types of handicapped-accessible units, people "linking together" cash and DVC Points reservations to make one continuous reservation, check-in and check-out on allowed any day of the week for cash and DVC Points reservations, etc.


----------



## klynn (Apr 2, 2010)

No, it isn't.  But you can call Disney Member Services and request a certain location.


----------



## JudyS (Apr 2, 2010)

klynn said:


> No, it isn't.  But you can call Disney Member Services and request a certain location.


Oh, good point!  I forgot to say this!  

However, my experience after lots of DVC trades (mostly II, plus a couple RCI) is that in getting a desirable room location, arriving early matters more than the requests on one's reservation.  Adding a request can't hurt, of course, but if you get there in the evening, the chance of receiving what you requested isn't very good.


----------



## bnoble (Apr 2, 2010)

No, the unit # is an inventory bucket code.  It names the size of the unit, the day of check in, and (at AKV and maybe one or two others) the view type.


----------



## JonathanIT (Apr 3, 2010)

klynn said:


> No, it isn't.  But you can call Disney Member Services and request a certain location.


I didn't realize this was an option!  Any recommendations as to what location to ask for in a 2BR unit at BWV?  I'm going in June.


----------



## klynn (Apr 3, 2010)

JonathanIT said:


> I didn't realize this was an option! Any recommendations as to what location to ask for in a 2BR unit at BWV? I'm going in June.


 
I always request a top floor and quite, canal view at Boardwalk.  That is just my preference.


----------



## itradehilton (Apr 3, 2010)

When asking for a quiet canal view brought you success in getting a room with less foot traffic in the hallways? We don't mind long walks but want a quiet room.


----------



## klynn (Apr 7, 2010)

I have never had a problem with noise in the hallways while staying at BWV.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 7, 2010)

itradehilton said:


> When asking for a quiet canal view brought you success in getting a room with less foot traffic in the hallways? We don't mind long walks but want a quiet room.



They seem to put exchangers on the far ends of the hallways at both Boardwalk and Beach Club Villas.  That is our experience, and it is a LONG walk to the units.  But it is very quiet.  Our granddaughter loved walking through the halls, guiding us to our rooms.  She was 19 months at the time and she watched the carpet and said, "This way," when we needed to turn.  So cute.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Apr 7, 2010)

I didn't find those hallways at BWV long, but it was well worth it to be down at the end for this view. Booked on DVC points, requested 5th floor. We were there for 4 nights I don't think I saw anyone else up on the fifth floor!


----------



## vacationhopeful (Apr 7, 2010)

I was at BWV and 500 paces from the elevator, which is 1/4 mile. And the Bellhop who was delivering luggage on my hike back to my room informed me there were 20 more rooms BEYOND mine. After the 3rd day of hiking, I got into the mindnumbing walk mode. 

Yes, it was quiet. Either the rooms were empty or the other guests did the in/out just once a day.


----------



## logan115 (Apr 7, 2010)

vacationhopeful said:


> I was at BWV and 500 paces from the elevator, which is 1/4 mile. And the Bellhop who was delivering luggage on my hike back to my room informed me there were 20 more rooms BEYOND mine. After the 3rd day of hiking, I got into the mindnumbing walk mode.
> 
> Yes, it was quiet. Either the rooms were empty or the other guests did the in/out just once a day.



Or they were passed out from exhaustion............


----------



## jamstew (Apr 8, 2010)

rickandcindy23 said:


> They seem to put exchangers on the far ends of the hallways at both Boardwalk and Beach Club Villas.



They do it to owners, too (and not just at BWV & BCV), although I've been pretty successful in getting it changed at check-in.


----------

